# Should i feed them a rat



## RedBelly Dom (Mar 22, 2005)

I have 5 rbp's in a 75 gallon. i feed them a lot of feeders and all kinds of stuff. I was wandering if i should feed them a rat or mouse there are about 5 in.


----------



## NTcaribe (Apr 8, 2004)

nay...too messy to clean up afterwards


----------



## RRice (Feb 16, 2005)

RedBelly Dom said:


> I have 5 rbp's in a 75 gallon. i feed them a lot of feeders and all kinds of stuff. I was wandering if i should feed them a rat or mouse there are about 5 in.
> [snapback]944490[/snapback]​


yea if you want to have a huge clean up afterwards

i feed mine things i would eat like shrimp, i dont think a rat would be that healthy for them, all the hair, possible disease

but it would be fun to watch


----------



## MR.FREEZ (Jan 26, 2004)

i think the only benifit to a rat or mouse feeding is the entertainment value, id never do it but if

you want to then by all means try it, but its messy.

if any thing live fish would be cooler cause then youd at least get to see some kinda chase


----------



## Scrap5000 (Mar 4, 2005)

yah, but i dare you to kill it first & then skin or shave it to keep the mess down. nah, nevermind, that's just way twisted & warped, no offense to anyone who may have done that in the past.
feed em some baby ones instead - pinkies - so that there's no mess. i think i read somewhere that the hair is bad for them, too...


----------



## matc (Jul 31, 2004)

Do what you want we don't care. But i would kill it before because a rat is relatively big so it won't die instantaneously like a lil goldfish.


----------



## mom (Feb 16, 2005)

Thats messed up. Like someone else said feed them fish.


----------



## NTcaribe (Apr 8, 2004)

a koi or something :nod:


----------



## Esoteric (Jul 7, 2004)

unless you are gonna buy pinkies or frozen mice, I would stick to some large goldfish or small koi.

goodluck


----------



## Fresh (Feb 8, 2004)

do it. dont let any1 tell you what to do with your fish. yea it's a mess and not nutritional but it's only for entertainment

people act like no one has ever done it before


----------



## werdna (Mar 15, 2005)

if you are goin to do it video tape it and only do it once


----------



## oojit (Feb 24, 2005)

werdna said:


> if you are goin to do it video tape it and only do it once
> [snapback]944949[/snapback]​


i agree


----------



## galland (Nov 7, 2003)

Buy a hairless rat or mouse. Won't clog up the filter. My old Caribe's did one in in about 15 seconds.


----------



## hrdbyte (Feb 2, 2005)

dude just feed it whatever you want it's your fish........


----------



## cracky (Mar 2, 2005)

i wud go for pinkies if i were u, and why dont u try a medium size live catfish in there.

i think that wud be fun.... if u do anything that crazy, video tape it and post it


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

Esoteric said:


> I would stick to some large goldfish or small koi. [snapback]944922[/snapback]​


I would stay as far away as possible from goldfish and koi - unless you want to expose your fish to growth-inhibiting hormones those fish contain.
If you want to feed live fish, stick with tetra's, livebearers and small cichlids - they are safe (as long they as they are quarantained for at least 10-14 days, obviously).

As far as a rat goes: what's the point?

*_Moved to Feeding and Nutrition_*


----------



## shoe997bed263 (Oct 15, 2004)

first off i would read about why you should not be feeding your p's feeders. there are many reasons that you should not be giving them feeders taht i do not want to get into right now. also i fed mine a rat once and i dont think it is that healthy for them and when i fed mine one it was a mess there was hair in the filters and was a pain in the ass to clean up. so i wouldnt


----------



## necroxeon (Jan 21, 2005)

feed them pinkies if u want them to eat somethg different. I have a live pinky supplier or u can get them frozen..my p's eat them in two bites..no mess to clean up.


----------

